# meyer electrolift t-5



## edsherman (Jan 27, 2006)

I have an old meyer plow pump on a 79 cj-7. It looks like I'm going to have to replace it. I only plow our work lot with it (maybe 20 hours of use a season). What should I replace it with? ...another t-5 from ebay?

The t-5 is cable operated and only goes up (the weight of the blade brings it down)....it's all i needed and worked fine for years. Any suggestions?

thanks,

jason


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I think you answered your own question


----------

